# Official NBA Playoff Predictions



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Alright so the playoffs are a couple days away. just wondering what everyones predictions are. The playoff standings are:

Eastern Conference 
1. Detroit 
2. Cleveland 
3. Toronto 
4. Miami 
5. Chicago 
6. New Jersey 
7. Washington 
8. Orlando

Western Conference
1. Dallas
2. Phoenix
3. San Antonio
4. Utah
5. Houston
6. Denver
7. Los Angeles
8. Golden State

My picks are:

Eastern Conference

FIRST ROUND
Detroit vs. Orlando- Detroit
Cleveland vs. Washington- Cleveland
Toronto vs. New Jersey- Toronto
Miami vs. Chicago- Miami

SECOND ROUND
Detroit vs. Miami- Detroit
Cleveland vs. Toronto- Cleveland

EASTERN FINALS
Detroit vs. Cleveland- Detroit

WESTERN COFERENCE

FIRST ROUND
Dallas vs. Golden State- Dallas
Phoenix vs. Los Angeles- Phoenix
San Antonio vs. Denver- San Antonio
Utah vs. Houston- Utah

Second Round
Dallas vs. Utah- Dallas
Phoenix vs. San Antonio- Phoenix

WESTERN FINALS
Dallas vs. Phoenix- Phoenix

NBA FINALS
Detroit vs. Phoenix- Phoenix

What are your picks?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

You mean that pro basketball league? Are they still in buisness?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I agree with you on detroit

Out of the west its a toss up between Dallas SA and PHX

Personally i think whoever comes out of the spurs/suns series will win it all

Hopefully the suns


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Eastern Conference 
1. Detroit 
2. Cleveland 
3. Toronto 
4. Miami 
5. Chicago 
6. New Jersey 
7. Washington 
8. Orlando

Western Conference
1. Dallas
2. Phoenix
3. San Antonio
4. Utah
5. Houston
6. Denver
7. Los Angeles
8. Golden State

East
1. Detroit 
2. Cleveland 
3. Toronto 
4. Miami

West
1. Dallas
2. Phoenix
3. San Antonio
4. Houston

East:
Miami/Toronto

West:
Dallas/San Antonio

Final
Miami/Dallas

Dallas


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Spurs- Detroit... rematch of 05--- same outcome but not as many games... Probably 6--- im lookin forward to the playoffs for sure, that dallas GS series is gonna be HOT!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

maddyfish said:


> You mean that pro basketball league? Are they still in buisness?












millions of people disagree.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Bask...Nielsen_ratings

anyhow.... I honestly dont really know what will happen (I wouldn't bet any money this year), which is awesome.

My heart is with Detroit and somewhat with Chicago (somehow I've always managed to be a fan of both cities without being lynched :laugh: ), but Chicago still has another year or two to gel... and the west will be entertaining throughout. I just cant wait!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

acestro said:


> You mean that pro basketball league? Are they still in buisness?












millions of people disagree.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Bask...Nielsen_ratings

anyhow.... I honestly dont really know what will happen (I wouldn't bet any money this year), which is awesome.

My heart is with Detroit and somewhat with Chicago (somehow I've always managed to be a fan of both cities without being lynched :laugh: ), but Chicago still has another year or two to gel... and the west will be entertaining throughout. I just cant wait!
[/quote]

This years playoffs should be even better then last year. There were some awesome games...

Also I hope to see another Kobe Clothesline this year... I hate that ball hog.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I definitely think this is the year the Rockets finally win one. Hakeem Olajuwon deservers and MVP and a ring. Kenny Smith is a great point guard - I'd love to see him on a TNT halftime show one of those days. 
Phoenix doesn't have what it takes. Charles Barkley's age is getting up there, Kevin Johnson's always hurt and Dan Majerle's been shooting enough bricks to build a sub-division. 
Golden State is always a threat - Chris Mullin's been shooting the lights out and Chris Webber is a fantastic rookie - look for this guy to be one of the league's most dominant power forwards for years to come. 
Utah is always solid - John Stockton and his nutters with Karl Malone are a great combo. So are Gary Payton and Shawn Kemp in Seattle.

The East is wide open since Michael Jordan's retirement. This will be the year Patrick Ewing and the Knicks finally get by the Bulls. Scottie Pippen can't carry Chicago by himself and John Starks is having his best year yet. 
On the other hand, expect Orlando to challenge for the East crown this year as well. Shaq is phenomenal and Penny Hardaway is simply sensational - a sure superstar for years to come and a future hall of famer.

My prediction - Houston over New York in the finals, where all the games will be broadcast on NBC completely uninterrupted even if a former NFL running back who hacked a couple of people to death decides to flee the police on the interstate in a white Bronco


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

12 years ago.... wow.... thanks for the not-so-young feeling there.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I definitely think this is the year the Rockets finally win one. Hakeem Olajuwon deservers and MVP and a ring. Kenny Smith is a great point guard - I'd love to see him on a TNT halftime show one of those days.
> Phoenix doesn't have what it takes. Charles Barkley's age is getting up there, Kevin Johnson's always hurt and Dan Majerle's been shooting enough bricks to build a sub-division.
> Golden State is always a threat - Chris Mullin's been shooting the lights out and Chris Webber is a fantastic rookie - look for this guy to be one of the league's most dominant power forwards for years to come.
> Utah is always solid - John Stockton and his nutters with Karl Malone are a great combo. So are Gary Payton and Shawn Kemp in Seattle.
> ...


good ol '95! I remember a certain David Robinson winning the MVP and scoring title that year... the same year the Spurs should have been in the Finals and not the Rockets... Hakeem tore david up and cassell hit the clutch threes.... I miss the worm-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Always have and will respect good ol David Robinson.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I definitely think this is the year the Rockets finally win one. Hakeem Olajuwon deservers and MVP and a ring. Kenny Smith is a great point guard - I'd love to see him on a TNT halftime show one of those days.
> Phoenix doesn't have what it takes. Charles Barkley's age is getting up there, Kevin Johnson's always hurt and Dan Majerle's been shooting enough bricks to build a sub-division.
> Golden State is always a threat - Chris Mullin's been shooting the lights out and Chris Webber is a fantastic rookie - look for this guy to be one of the league's most dominant power forwards for years to come.
> Utah is always solid - John Stockton and his nutters with Karl Malone are a great combo. So are Gary Payton and Shawn Kemp in Seattle.
> ...


good ol '95! I remember a certain David Robinson winning the MVP and scoring title that year... the same year the Spurs should have been in the Finals and not the Rockets... Hakeem tore david up and cassell hit the clutch threes.... I miss the worm-
[/quote]

Ninety-fo', actually !! OJ chase, Rockets v. Knicks

95 was Rockets v. Orlando


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

oh yeah... your right--- 94...94... what happened in 94? um... im gonna have to check to refresh my memory- more than likely the best record in the league followed by a playoff collapse? ...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

raptors all the way baby


----------



## trajan (Jan 6, 2007)

joey said:


> raptors all the way baby


You have to like Dallas as long as they don't play phoenix. Dallas struggles against Phoenix, but over the last few years Phoenix always struggles with San Antonio. So, I basically I think the Mavs will win if they play the Spurs. But, if Phoenix beats the Spurs then I like the Suns to come out of the west..

In the East I like Detroit because everyone else is terrible. Detroit could beat Phoenix, but they have no chance against the Spurs or the Mavs.

When all the smoke has cleared it will be Mavs over the Pistons in 6.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> oh yeah... your right--- 94...94... what happened in 94? um... im gonna have to check to refresh my memory- more than likely the best record in the league followed by a playoff collapse? ...


What are you talking about ? When Sonics lost to Denver ? Hell yeah, that was awesome !


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

im talking about the only team that matters... SA! i was trying to figure out where their playoff collapse took place that year... reminicsing(sp?) a bit


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hitler said:


> Alright so the playoffs are a couple days away. just wondering what everyones predictions are. The playoff standings are:
> 
> Eastern Conference
> 1. Detroit
> ...


are u insane? raptors are beating clevland for sure and itll be a nice eastern finals with Toronto vs Detroit.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^LOL!... me thinks triggs is "insane"... in the membrain-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah Trigg, you might just be nuts.







But you never know...

Speaking of Houston... was it 94 when they won three straight series without the homecourt advantage?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> Yeah Trigg, you might just be nuts.:laugh: But you never know...
> 
> Speaking of Houston... was it 94 when they won three straight series without the homecourt advantage?


that was '95; they were something like a #6 seed in the playoffs.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

"Clutch City"


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I think that Phoenx will win it all


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Trigga said:


> are u insane? raptors are beating clevland for sure and itll be a nice eastern finals with Toronto vs Detroit.


I agree. Cleveland has no perimeter shooting other than Lebron, and Eric Snow is the worst offensive guard ever to play in the NBA. Ilgauskas sucks on defense - fouls all the time - and Larry Hughes never met a brick he didn't like. Cleveland didn't go out and get any shooters, and they will lose in the 2nd round again.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

trigg... i just looked at the east side- didnt realize they got the nets first... theyre not makin it past vince---


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> are u insane? raptors are beating clevland for sure and itll be a nice eastern finals with Toronto vs Detroit.


I agree. Cleveland has no perimeter shooting other than Lebron, and Eric Snow is the worst offensive guard ever to play in the NBA. Ilgauskas sucks on defense - fouls all the time - and Larry Hughes never met a brick he didn't like. Cleveland didn't go out and get any shooters, and they will lose in the 2nd round again.
[/quote]
Yeah man no one can handle bosh in the paint...and no one can keep up with the quick backcourt when tj ford is runninggg tinz


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think KOK and Trig should make a bet and have the other guy's team as their avatar for the entire 2nd round if they lose.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ummm i hate SA...sorry i just do, but if KoK really wants to rock a raptors avatar till september...im down


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bets like this make things interesting.

Any Orlando fans?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

No but i think dwight howard was robbed at the dunk off


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

Detroit all the way who can beat them no one can


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

so trigg and fargo think im on drugs... hmmm--- whats the bet?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I thought I had a good bet. Just for round two.









Nets win=Trigga has Spurs logo for all of round two of playoffs

Raptors win=KOK has Raptors logo for all of round two of playoffs

I'll sport the logo of whatever team beats the Pistons.... if KOK will sport the logo of whoever beats the Spurs...

we can do this up a bunch of ways :nod:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well thats not much of a bet- i like the nets over the raps but i dont really care enuf to risk dumping my "wrestler dressed as a viking"--- the raps need to do more than win a freakin playoff series to get their logo next to my name... sorry--- see the difference with a raps fan is they celebrate after getting passed the first round...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> well thats not much of a bet- i like the nets over the raps but *i dont really care enuf to risk dumping my "wrestler dressed as a viking"---*












I think you passed up bobme and are challenging 2p2f for gheyest comment on pfury there


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

CMON! that was not gayer than grabbing dry c*ck... and you know it... lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

LOL!

KoK iz softt..leave him ace


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> I thought I had a good bet. Just for round two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good, like i said before, go raptors


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Trigga said:


> LOL!
> 
> KoK iz softt..leave him ace


im sorry trigg- i didnt know stern was handing out trophies now for winning your first round series-


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

it means a lot more to ppl in toronto...since it is against carter...im goin to a game...and imma throw somin at carter WATCHH


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I don't know how any one could root for any team in the East other than the Raptors. Detroit is boring as f*ck with their slow it down style; Miami is just plain hatable, although I think they'll take it again; the Wizards are about as good as Butler University, Orlando is stupid, The Cavs are going nowhere - besides being cursed - and Chicago has Ben Wallace, the worst free throw shooter in the history of the NBA, and Skyles for a coach, who looks like a villain on Superman. The Raptors are up and coming, exciting to watch, and underrated. f*ck the East, go Raps.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

in all honesty farg... i dont know how anyone could root for a team in east period.... all i gotta say is experience--- whens the last time tor made the playoffs?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Fargo said:


> in all honesty farg... i dont know how anyone could root for a team in east period.... all i gotta say is experience--- whens the last time tor made the playoffs?


A few years ago. I'll admit, you are right - they dont have nearly as much experience at being overrated and choking in the playoffs as the Spurs!







I wll also admit that Duncan is probably the most valuable player in the league


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> in all honesty farg... i dont know how anyone could root for a team in east period.... all i gotta say is experience--- whens the last time tor made the playoffs?


All I'm saying is that they're the most likable team in the East. The rest are very mundane in terms of attitude and personality, although I still think Rasheed Wallace would make a good drinking buddy.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

db- spurs choke? 3 championship banners bud... the raps just do their choking in the reg season-


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

This is true







Those days are over now, our drafted talent is finally starting to develop he we've got a great GM in Coangelo.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RAPS FOR THE GOLD!...in the east at least


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Trigga said:


> it means a lot more to ppl in toronto...since it is against carter...im goin to a game...and imma throw somin at carter WATCHH


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Well by the time the Spurs get to the Mavericks, they're gunna be a very tired. By the time the Heat or Pistons get to the Raptors, they're gunna be very tired. I hope the Heat and Pistons decimate each other in round 2. I hate them both so bad.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Fargo said:


> Well by the time the Spurs get to the Mavericks, they're gunna be a very tired. By the time the Heat or Pistons get to the Raptors, they're gunna be very tired. I hope the Heat and Pistons decimate each other in round 2. I hate them both so bad.


The spurs wont make it to see the mavericks... the suns are going to take them out... It doesnt matter who wins the east... the west will win the championship this year.... its going to be phx, dallas, or SA...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Phoenix has already shown they have trouble against SA and Detroit, because they don't like the slow it down defensive game. They would have been better off playing Dallas in the 2nd round. The brackets favor Dallas and Toronto the most. If Phoenix can beat SA I think they could take the Mavs if the Rockets wear them down enough.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

acestro said:


> Yeah Trigg, you might just be nuts.:laugh: But you never know...
> 
> Speaking of Houston... was it 94 when they won three straight series without the homecourt advantage?


Clutch city!

Horry FTW....................ITS GOOOOOOOOD!

God i hated that rockets team


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fargo said:


> Well by the time the Spurs get to the Mavericks, they're gunna be a very tired. By the time the Heat or Pistons get to the Raptors, they're gunna be very tired. I hope the Heat and Pistons decimate each other in round 2. I hate them both so bad.


The spurs wont make it to see the mavericks... the suns are going to take them out... It doesnt matter who wins the east... the west will win the championship this year.... its going to be phx, dallas, or SA...
[/quote]

so first you say pho is "taking out" sa... then its one of 3 teams- pho, dal, or sa? doesnt make sense to me...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Well by the time the Spurs get to the Mavericks, they're gunna be a very tired. By the time the Heat or Pistons get to the Raptors, they're gunna be very tired. I hope the Heat and Pistons decimate each other in round 2. I hate them both so bad.


keep in mind dallas has to play gs first who they have really struggled against... and after that more than likely they will have the rockets--- NO pushover there... actually look out for the rockets-
[/quote]

I would give anything to see Avery Johnson's wretched face amidst a GState upset.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

f*ck avery's face... i wanna see cuban cry his eyeballs out-


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Well by the time the Spurs get to the Mavericks, they're gunna be a very tired. By the time the Heat or Pistons get to the Raptors, they're gunna be very tired. I hope the Heat and Pistons decimate each other in round 2. I hate them both so bad.


The spurs wont make it to see the mavericks... the suns are going to take them out... It doesnt matter who wins the east... the west will win the championship this year.... its going to be phx, dallas, or SA...
[/quote]

so first you say pho is "taking out" sa... then its one of 3 teams- pho, dal, or sa? doesnt make sense to me...
[/quote]

Nothing makes sense to you unless its about SA. I was saying that the east have no shot. From the west its going to be either phx, sa, or dallas... I an hoping its going to be phx tho...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

"Everything makes sense to me"









and your not getting what im trying to say... in your opening statement you say that the suns "are taking them out" so therefor your second half of your statement makes no sense- how are the spurs one of the three teams it comes down to if the suns are taking them out? shouldnt you just mean its going to be either dal or pho?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> "Everything makes sense to me"
> 
> View attachment 143780
> 
> ...


What I was refering to was that one of those three teams 9phx, sa, dallas) would be the team to win the championship. Of course I hope that phx will run through sa but I was responding to the fact that the east has no shot...


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

There is definitely no way in hell the east is going to win. Go Suns!!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

What's to stop Detroit from doing exactly what Miami did last year? What's to stop Miami if they win game 2 against the Bulls? The West is not invincible. If CHicago had a dominant big man, they'd be right in it for the long haul, which will probably happen next year. Defense starts to wear on teams three games into a series. Having said all that, I hope Miami eats sh*t against the Bulls and the Pistons eat sh*t period.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Fargo said:


> What's to stop Detroit from doing exactly what Miami did last year? What's to stop Miami if they win game 2 against the Bulls? The West is not invincible. If CHicago had a dominant big man, they'd be right in it for the long haul, which will probably happen next year. Defense starts to wear on teams three games into a series. Having said all that, I hope Miami eats sh*t against the Bulls and the Pistons eat sh*t period.


thats right... anything can happen... no team is invincible.. a couple missed shots and season over for any team.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ChigagovPhoenix Phoenix in 6 games is my prediction


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

coutl said:


> ChigagovPhoenix Phoenix in 6 games is my prediction


I like that prediction


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Cant believe the raps lost







....o well i guess they were jittery or something...hopefully they can pick it up


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

so whos on drugs again....?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll have to quote my post from the other thread.... and the East always has a shot. (Pistons a few years back, Miami last year)



acestro said:


> So... do Fargo, Danny, and Trigga still think Toronto is going to the NBA finals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toronto appears to have NO answer to Richard Jefferson. They even fouled the snot out of him (and didn't get called on it very often) and he still lit it up.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

the east does have a shot... Not a very good one, at least on paper.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

That's a pretty good prediction coutl!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Go Raps!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the only team that has a shot in the east is detroit, and the more i think of it the better chance i believe they have--- mia is waaaay to burned out/ beat up from last years title run... it happens, as a spurs fan i would know- the other eastern teams are doing nothing but gaining playoff experience--

the only shot the bulls have is if ding averages 33ppg in the playoffs--- and even then its a long shot-


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

game one of the suns-lakers game just reinforces my hatred for kobe bryant. He is a one man team. its f*cking crazy how he can put up so many shot for rediculous places and make them. tough win for the suns.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

hitler said:


> game one of the suns-lakers game just reinforces my hatred for kobe bryant. He is a one man team. its f*cking crazy how he can put up so many shot for rediculous places and make them. tough win for the suns.


Uh, how much of the game did you watch? How many lakers even contributed and made shots? When you have smush letting people get layups and kobe sets up his teammates for open jumpshots(and them missing ALL of them), the lakers would have lost by 25+ if kobe didn't shoot.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

diddye said:


> game one of the suns-lakers game just reinforces my hatred for kobe bryant. He is a one man team. its f*cking crazy how he can put up so many shot for rediculous places and make them. tough win for the suns.


Uh, how much of the game did you watch? How many lakers even contributed and made shots? When you have smush letting people get layups and kobe sets up his teammates for open jumpshots(and them missing ALL of them), the lakers would have lost by 25+ if kobe didn't shoot.
[/quote]

thats what im saying... he is a one man team... I was referring to the end of the 1st half when kobe hit three straight 3's. if kobe didnt shoot then yes it would have been a blowout..


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Without Kobe the lakers are nothing.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> game one of the suns-lakers game just reinforces my hatred for kobe bryant. He is a one man team. its f*cking crazy how he can put up so many shot for rediculous places and make them. tough win for the suns.


Uh, how much of the game did you watch? How many lakers even contributed and made shots? When you have smush letting people get layups and kobe sets up his teammates for open jumpshots(and them missing ALL of them), the lakers would have lost by 25+ if kobe didn't shoot.
[/quote]

They don't contribute because they lose involvment early on, and then they can't get their rhythm back. Nash would have those guys scoring if he was on LA.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I totally agree that Nash would have them scoring. The Lakers need a leader and Kobe isn't a good one. He is just in it for himself.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

which is why I am looking into a hitman to get him offed!!!!









j/k


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Do it!!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

mylesc99 said:


> Do it!!!


if only murder wasnt illegal!?!


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

It's only illegal if you get caught.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Dont do it


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Kobe is a great player don't get me wrong. He just needs to be more considerate.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

More considerate to who???


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

"*The Path Of The Righteous Man Is Beset On All Sides By The inequities Of The Selfish *​


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

mylesc99 said:


> I totally agree that Nash would have them scoring. The Lakers need a leader and Kobe isn't a good one. He is just in it for himself.


Wait....so you're telling me that if nash replaced kobe, that the lakers would be like the suns? Lets look at the lineup shall we?

PG Nash
SG Smush parker
SF Luke walton
PF Odom
C Kwame

Bench 
Mo evans
Sasha
Turiaf
Shammond williams
Vlad
Bynum
Cook

The problem is, you need talent. The supporting cast has little to no talent. If nash replaced kobe, they would have lost by 30. You telling me that kwame is capable of avg 20 pts? Or walton? Or parker? Vlad? Evans? Sasha?....


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

GO DENVER..3 MORE GAMES!!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> GO DENVER..3 MORE GAMES!!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

great games so far in the playoffs. dallas is playing shaky ball right now... good game so far


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree... these are great games.









Phoenix, Chicago, and Detroit (and Cleveland?!







) all seem solid. That's about it, Houston seemed okay...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow... Golden State just destroyed Dallas in that 4th quarter.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

acestro said:


> Wow... Golden State just destroyed Dallas in that 4th quarter.


awesome game for golden state.... they proved that dallas can be beat... and at their own style of game too


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Dallas sucks.







After all the talk this year about their special record, I think they're gunna go down to the 8th seed. They're 0-4 against Golden State this year. Let's hear it for the Spurs again.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> GO DENVER..3 MORE GAMES!!!







































[/quote]

Um, you do realize that odom, walton, kwame, vlad etc are still injured right? Odom is scheduled to have surgery after the season. Walton took like 9 weeks off for an ankle injury that should have only sat him out one. Hes only back b/c of the playoffs. Same w/ kwame. Vlad came back and has only played like 15 minutes since his injury. The only reason kobe has had to score so much is b/c everybody is still injured and they haven't had a chance to develop any chemistry due to injuries.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I bet Mark Cuban is wiping his teers with baby wipes right about now, and Duncan is probably blaming the officials.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Fargo said:


> I bet Mark Cuban is wiping his teers with baby wipes right about now, and Duncan is probably blaming the officials.


Mark cuban is such a whiner... Duncan had a horrible game..... GO nuggets and Golden State


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you guys... its a 7 game series, this isnt march madness--- and to all you kobe people out there... my sources say kg will be a laker next year-


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I bet Mark Cuban is wiping his teers with baby wipes right about now, and Duncan is probably blaming the officials.


Mark cuban is such a whiner... Duncan had a horrible game..... GO nuggets and Golden State
[/quote]

Did you see cubans face when they were losing? Priceless. Personally, I dont want dallas or the spurs to lose. It'll be a crappy playoffs with the top teams out.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

There's someting wrong with dallas.They're not the same team they were earlier in the year. They look very lost against Golden State.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Fargo said:


> There's someting wrong with dallas.They're not the same team they were earlier in the year. They look very lost against Golden State.


theres a reason why GS swept dallas this year... GS has their number...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well GS DID sweep them in the reg season(4-0) and are now 1-0 in the playoffs, soooo maybe its more GS than it is Dallas? Some teams just dont matchup well with other teams, just think if Dallas had a big man they could post up.... i mean cmon gs is starting Al Harrington at center!!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> well GS DID sweep them in the reg season(4-0) and are now 1-0 in the playoffs, soooo maybe its more GS than it is Dallas? Some teams just dont matchup well with other teams, just think if Dallas had a big man they could post up.... i mean cmon gs is starting Al Harrington at center!!!


well if it works.. i am not taking anything away from GS, so far they have proven that they mean business and until dallas finds a way to stop GS they are in serious trouble.. As for Sa they got played horrible and all they have to do is wait for A.I. to have one of his crappy games, which happens alot. If SA can stop one of the two scorers on denver then they will dominate the game.. We will have to see how SA changes their game to stop them from scoring so much.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well yes and no--- it wasnt iverson and mello that beat the spurs... it was the combined shooting and play of tim/manu/and tony... if those guys play the way they play the spurs win even with the nuggets two big guns playing well--- i hate losing game 1- makes game 2 a must win and high pressure situation- but hey thats what this is all about so we'll see!?


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

VANCOUVER GRIZZLIES FTW

ow wait..............


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> well yes and no--- it wasnt iverson and mello that beat the spurs... it was the combined shooting and play of tim/manu/and tony... if those guys play the way they play the spurs win even with the nuggets two big guns playing well--- i hate losing game 1- makes game 2 a must win and high pressure situation- but hey thats what this is all about so we'll see!?


SA did play crappy, they pretty much beat themselves.. they were shooting horribly and still right in it, Dallas however, I believe they just got beat hands down.. sure dirk did not play well, but they have enough weapons they should have won easily.. thats why I love the playoffs, the intensity of the game and the urgency to peerform well makes the games excellent..


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I seriously think Dallas is done. They have no answer to the Warriors. What everyone's overlooking is that Don Nelson designed the Dallas team, and now he knows how to take it apart.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Fargo said:


> I seriously think Dallas is done. They have no answer to the Warriors. What everyone's overlooking is that Don Nelson designed the Dallas team, and now he knows how to take it apart.


No kidding.. avery johnson got handed a winning team. Avery's inexperience may come to light after this series. Theres a reason why Don Nelson has the second most win in all of b-ball history. Game 2 will answer all the questions I have about dallas. If they lose then lights out, if they win then maybe all this talk is meaningless. It is a 7 game series so its still too early to say.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Raptors, great game...gotta love the Toronto atmosphere, great heart from the young talented squad.










*Vince Quitter shut down...*


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

acestro said:


> So... do Fargo, Danny, and Trigga still think Toronto is going to the NBA finals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toronto appears to have NO answer to Richard Jefferson. They even fouled the snot out of him (and didn't get called on it very often) and he still lit it up.
[/quote]

We just found out you were wrong!

Richard Jefferson, you have been BOSHWNED.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Jeffreson can lick the bottom of my shoe...RAPTORS ARE HERE TO STAY...that was a hell of a game. Kept me glued to the screen the whole way through...which doesnt usually happen. Great game


----------



## unbeatablec (Mar 6, 2007)

DETROIT BASKETBALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO REDWINGS TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Heat lose again!!
















Most hated Teams:

Basketball: Miami, Detroit, San Antonio, Knicks.
Football: Steelers, Giants.
baseball: Yankees, White Sox, Yankees.
Hockey: Devils, Red Wings.
College Basketball: Duke, Noah.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Total domination by the Suns.... When they play like that no team can beat em... I love it when Kobe has a bad game and he sits out the fourth quarter... He is such a lil bitch. Oh yeah... f*cking odom needs to be watched, he openly says to media that im going to put barbosa on the floor for payback for my stitches... hes just a sore loser, wait the whole laker team was playing ruff. that team cant lose with dignity. whiny ass bitches... I smell a sweep!!!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

hitler said:


> Total domination by the Suns.... When they play like that no team can beat em... I love it when Kobe has a bad game and he sits out the fourth quarter... He is such a lil bitch. Oh yeah... f*cking odom needs to be watched, he openly says to media that im going to put barbosa on the floor for payback for my stitches... hes just a sore loser, wait the whole laker team was playing ruff. that team cant lose with dignity. whiny ass bitches... I smell a sweep!!!


Hmm, weren't you the one that said kobe needed to pass more? Look what happens when he does. They lose by 30.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

diddye said:


> Total domination by the Suns.... When they play like that no team can beat em... I love it when Kobe has a bad game and he sits out the fourth quarter... He is such a lil bitch. Oh yeah... f*cking odom needs to be watched, he openly says to media that im going to put barbosa on the floor for payback for my stitches... hes just a sore loser, wait the whole laker team was playing ruff. that team cant lose with dignity. whiny ass bitches... I smell a sweep!!!


Hmm, weren't you the one that said kobe needed to pass more? Look what happens when he does. They lose by 30.
[/quote]

Kobe was off his game... he wasnt hitting his shots either. The suns played great defense tonight. Amare had like 5 blocks... He tore up the lakers.. there was nothing they could do. The lakers got man handled in every aspect of the game. Kobe should pass more if you pass and get you team into the game, you build chemistry and build confidence in eachother. If you spend the whole season watching one player score 50 plus points and there wont be much chemistry, which is what is wrong with the lakers. Its a one man show and everyone else is just there for the show.

Congrats to Barbosa for 6th Man award!!! well deserved and what makes it better is he beat out sorry Manu from SA..


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Barbosaldinho FTW









Watched chicago/miami last night

The bulls are looking good


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

hitler... manu started 80-90% of the season--- kinda tough to consider him a true 6th man--- just think if SA would have kept barbosa when they drafted him... tp, manu, and barbosa! that would have been unstoppable--- i just hope pops starts manu tonight! must win time baby...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Raptors, great game...gotta love the Toronto atmosphere, great heart from the young talented squad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what part of the atmosphere are you reffering to? the part where they dress in the opposing teams colors? or.....


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Raptors, great game...gotta love the Toronto atmosphere, great heart from the young talented squad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what part of the atmosphere are you reffering to? the part where they dress in the opposing teams colors? or.....
[/quote]
that would be my guess







get ready king


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

DREAD THE RED!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

hitler said:


> Total domination by the Suns.... When they play like that no team can beat em... I love it when Kobe has a bad game and he sits out the fourth quarter... He is such a lil bitch. Oh yeah... f*cking odom needs to be watched, he openly says to media that im going to put barbosa on the floor for payback for my stitches... hes just a sore loser, wait the whole laker team was playing ruff. that team cant lose with dignity. whiny ass bitches... I smell a sweep!!!


Hmm, weren't you the one that said kobe needed to pass more? Look what happens when he does. They lose by 30.
[/quote]

Kobe was off his game... he wasnt hitting his shots either. The suns played great defense tonight. Amare had like 5 blocks... He tore up the lakers.. there was nothing they could do. The lakers got man handled in every aspect of the game. Kobe should pass more if you pass and get you team into the game, you build chemistry and build confidence in eachother. If you spend the whole season watching one player score 50 plus points and there wont be much chemistry, which is what is wrong with the lakers. Its a one man show and everyone else is just there for the show.

Congrats to Barbosa for 6th Man award!!! well deserved and what makes it better is he beat out sorry Manu from SA..
[/quote]

You can't expect role players to play starter mintues and produce. Kobe wasn't "off" his game. When he defers to his teammates and is in passing mode, it throws his offense off. Imagine this. "Kobe breaks two defenders and passes to an open sasha. Sasha shoots it...airball!" Ya, thats a daily occurance. Not discounting the sun as they did play a perfect game. Name one Laker aside from Kobe and Odom that would be a starter on another nba team let alone play major minutes for another team. The suns have Nash, amare, marion, barbosa, bell, thomas....a wayyyyy better cast.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah but whos to blame for that? LA had one of the greatest teams assembled until the fallout... blam shaq? blame shobe? blame them both... phil? or maybe it was the spurs that ended the dynasty in 03! haha ill never forget watching kobe walk off the floor in tears on his own floor!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Raptors, great game...gotta love the Toronto atmosphere, great heart from the young talented squad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what part of the atmosphere are you reffering to? the part where they dress in the opposing teams colors? or.....
[/quote]










so embarrassing for the raptor folk.:laugh: But at least they adjusted for Jefferson (they had to). Maybe they can even get their homecourt advantage back?









Maybe the New Jersey fans can all wear dinosaur outfits when the series goes back there.









Suns are by far the most impressive team in the playoffs (although I like Chicago and I think Detroit is DEFINITELY coasting).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah but whos to blame for that? LA had one of the greatest teams assembled until the fallout... blam shaq? blame shobe? blame them both... phil? or maybe it was the spurs that ended the dynasty in 03! haha ill never forget watching kobe walk off the floor in tears on his own floor!!!!


Pistons ended that dynasty.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

acestro said:


> Raptors, great game...gotta love the Toronto atmosphere, great heart from the young talented squad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what part of the atmosphere are you reffering to? the part where they dress in the opposing teams colors? or.....
[/quote]










so embarrassing for the raptor folk.:laugh: But at least they adjusted for Jefferson (they had to). Maybe they can even get their homecourt advantage back?









Maybe the New Jersey fans can all wear dinosaur outfits when the series goes back there.









Suns are by far the most impressive team in the playoffs (although I like Chicago and I think Detroit is DEFINITELY coasting).
[/quote]

Embarrasing? Why? We won, and our coach got coach of the year







Basketball is definitely on the rise here in Toronto.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

acestro said:


> yeah but whos to blame for that? LA had one of the greatest teams assembled until the fallout... blam shaq? blame shobe? blame them both... phil? or maybe it was the spurs that ended the dynasty in 03! haha ill never forget watching kobe walk off the floor in tears on his own floor!!!!


Pistons ended that dynasty.








[/quote]

um think again ASSTRO!-- SA ended the lakers dynasty... they were trying for 4 in a row that year(03)... you are reffering to the 04 season, when LA "attempted" to rebuild with Gary payton and karl malone--- that was the year the pistons beat them(the year after the spurs won).... and it would have been the spurs had Fisher not hit "the shot" with .4 on the clock- get your facts straight pal-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Easy there Queen o' Queens

Last series that team (with Kobe and Shaq) lost... was to Detroit.

and the raptors lost home court advantage with those matching red shirts.









Dont get me wrong, I think the raptors are fun to watch, but they win one series at most (and I still doubt that will happen).


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yes... the last team that shaq and kobe lost to was the pistons- and then they split, BUT it WAS SA that ended there three peat and dynasty.... and forced .... the following year (sa was defending champs) the pistons beat the lakers--- there "dynasty" had already been beat-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It could then be argued that the lakers ended the Spurs chances for threepeats/repeats/etc....


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Maybe the Nuggets can end the Spurs' season and all this talk will be over with. Dallas is going down, I know that much.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Actually you're all wrong. THe reason the lakers lost was b/c karl malone didn't play. Ergo, I think it was scott williams(?) that ended the dynasty haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

I guess its just more funny to you ace, maybe its another one of those phantom "inside" jokes of yours


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Bulls 2-0 over Heat


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fargo said:


> Maybe the Nuggets can end the Spurs' season and all this talk will be over with. Dallas is going down, I know that much.


well you dont know too much do ya farg?...as much as i wish i was wrong, dallas will find a way to beat gs... thats why the first round is now 7 games--- the better team will win-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Chicago is extremely impressive. That second round matchup Detroit v Chicago... will be a great series...



DannyBoy17 said:


> I guess its just more funny to you ace, maybe its another one of those phantom "inside" jokes of yours


what is wrong with you? seriously?


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

If the Nugs win tonight, that series is over!!!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think you're right... and it would be the end of the Spurs era....


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

acestro said:


> I think you're right... and it would be the end of the Spurs era....


I would love that, I am so sick of them.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

BULLSHIT>>>>EVEN if the Spurs were to lose tonight they would be far from out of it- you douches are talking about the best road team in the league this year--- its a 7 game series for a reason and not a 3 game series-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Yep, i hate to say it but that spurs team will be boring fans and getting the NBA low ratings for a few more years yet


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> BULLSHIT>>>>EVEN if the Spurs were to lose tonight they would be far from out of it- you douches are talking about the best road team in the league this year--- its a 7 game series for a reason and not a 3 game series-


methinks thou doth protest too much.... again.










honestly I think the spurs will be fine.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Maybe the Nuggets can end the Spurs' season and all this talk will be over with. Dallas is going down, I know that much.


well you dont know too much do ya farg?...as much as i wish i was wrong, dallas will find a way to beat gs... thats why the first round is now 7 games--- the better team will win-
[/quote]

I hope you're right, because I'm counting on a Dallas/SA rematch; but if GS wins tonight, I think Dallas is done. Cuban's wardrobe reminds me of how my stoner friends who dropped out of school used to dress.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

As long as Miami loses in the first round its all good. Going from champs to 1st round exit=pure bliss.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> Yep, i hate to say it but that spurs team will be boring fans and getting the NBA low ratings for a few more years yet


Considering Duncan's age, you're right.

And they are doing just fine tonight.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> hitler... manu started 80-90% of the season--- kinda tough to consider him a true 6th man--- just think if SA would have kept barbosa when they drafted him... tp, manu, and barbosa! that would have been unstoppable--- i just hope pops starts manu tonight! must win time baby...


you always have some kind of excuse, why not just say barbosa is the better player and that is why he won the 6th man award..


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> Yep, i hate to say it but that spurs team will be boring fans and getting the NBA low ratings for a few more years yet


Considering Duncan's age, you're right.

And they are doing just fine tonight.
[/quote]

*Fans Watching Spurs Tonight*


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

hitler said:


> hitler... manu started 80-90% of the season--- kinda tough to consider him a true 6th man--- just think if SA would have kept barbosa when they drafted him... tp, manu, and barbosa! that would have been unstoppable--- i just hope pops starts manu tonight! must win time baby...


you always have some kind of excuse, why not just say barbosa is the better player and that is why he won the 6th man award..
[/quote]

its not an excuse.... its a fact.... learn the difference-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Dallas avoids the sweep. I see them splitting in GS. As far as SA/Denver, I don't think Denver will win another game. They're not that strong at home.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the spurs D is suffocating right now.... and you guys call that boring? you just dont know basketball- and theres nothing boring about winning championships! while most seem to be suns fans on here you wouldnt know much about winning championships... so i can understand i guess-


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

my observations on last night:

Carmello- I have never seen someone play so badly and yet smile(arrogantly) so much... i dont get it? STOP SMILING, YOUR GETTING YOUR ASS KICKED!

baaron davis- it was embarrasing watching him argue his fouls last night- they werent even close calls... i didnt really understand what his problem was?

stepehen jackson- belongs behind bars and should have been tossed right away when he ran over and tried jumping into that fight.... hes a true thug-

washington vs cleveland..... does anyone even care?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> baaron davis- it was embarrasing watching him argue his fouls last night- they werent even close calls... i didnt really understand what his problem was?
> 
> stepehen jackson- belongs behind bars and should have been tossed right away when he ran over and tried jumping into that fight.... hes a true thug-
> 
> washington vs cleveland..... does anyone even care?


agreed on these points though...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> the spurs D is suffocating right now.... and you guys call that boring? you just dont know basketball- and theres nothing boring about winning championships! while most seem to be suns fans on here you wouldnt know much about winning championships... so i can understand i guess-


I forgot that if your not a spurs fan you dont know anything about basketball.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah... thats right, and try not to forget next time!^


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> washington vs cleveland..... does anyone even care?


Yes, Cleveland fans care. They need their shot at defeating a Mash unit before they lose to the Raptors in the 2nd round.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

OMG Detroit is so boring! They're playing in slow motion I swear. I really hope they lose in the playoffs; I can't take watching them. They make the Spurs look very exciting.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Fargo said:


> OMG Detroit is so boring! They're playing in slow motion I swear. I really hope they lose in the playoffs; I can't take watching them. They make the Spurs look very exciting.


Yeah and can you imagine another detroit-spurs finals.... BORING...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Lakers avoid the sweep, jazz pull one back, pistons go 3 up


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

hitler said:


> OMG Detroit is so boring!


*Yeah and can you imagine another detroit-spurs finals.... BORING...*
[/quote]


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

HA HA! Phoenix lost to the Los Angeles Cobes. There goes the sweep I predicted.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fargo said:


> OMG Detroit is so boring!


*Yeah and can you imagine another detroit-spurs finals.... BORING...*
[/quote]









[/quote]










funny...

but









DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETROIT BAASKETBALLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!









god I hate that chant, even though I'm a Pistons fan.







It is great how it annoys everyone else :laugh:


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> OMG Detroit is so boring!


*Yeah and can you imagine another detroit-spurs finals.... BORING...*
[/quote]









[/quote]










funny...

but









DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETROIT BAASKETBALLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!










god I hate that chant, even though I'm a Pistons fan.







It is great how it annoys everyone else :laugh:
[/quote]

Detroit plays in slow motion.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

let me just ask you guys in all seriousness(and im being serious)... why do you guys think the spurs are boring--- and second question.... do you ever watch them play?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Most people dont appreciate good defensive basketball.

In part because scoring is exciting and in part because you have to pay attention to detail when appreciating solid defense. Few fans want to pay attention to detail in a game, they just want to be passively entertained.

That's my rough theory. But I contend that both types of teams are worth watching and paying attention to detail is a good thing.



KINGofKINGS said:


> let me just ask you guys in all seriousness(and im being serious)... why do you guys think the spurs are boring--- and second question.... do you ever watch them play?


Tony Parker is an animal and is very exciting, as is Ginobli. I guess it's Duncan? Honestly... I'm only guessing, because that's not a bad team to watch.

Also... if Detroit plays in slow motion... Orlando must just be standing still.:laugh:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well not only are they fun to watch defensively, but there offense is a thing of beauty- ive never seen such an unselfish team... thats what i like- spread the floor and pass!! but getting back to the D- you guys should watch bowen play d and maybe youd learn to appreciate it a little more? the guy is fun to watch hassle the opposing teams big gun- and duncan is not boring- just because he doesnt get into bar fights, beat up his wife, rape young girls, etc.... i mean cmon- whats wrong with nice guys finishing first once in awhile?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

As long as Detroit wins i dont care how slow they play


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> let me just ask you guys in all seriousness(and im being serious)... why do you guys think the spurs are boring--- and second question.... do you ever watch them play?


Its because their players aren't very dynamic. Its the same tired routine. Dump ball into duncan. Get double teamed. Pass to open guard. 3 pointer. Lather. Rinse. Repeat. Otherwise, its duncan with the bank shot. Duncan with the turnaround. Its the same with detroit. The last lakers dynasty was pretty boring aside from kobe(and shaq when he dunked in peoples face or blocked their shot into the stands). People like to see people broken down, embarassed, etc. The spurs? Their most exciting player(manu) is also their most inconsistent so that isn't very reliable. The "fun" teams are the suns, dallas, warriors, and to an extent, lakers, heat, cavs, houston


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Phoenix lost lo LA


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> well not only are they fun to watch defensively, but there offense is a thing of beauty- ive never seen such an unselfish team... thats what i like- spread the floor and pass!! but getting back to the D- you guys should watch bowen play d and maybe youd learn to appreciate it a little more? the guy is fun to watch hassle the opposing teams big gun- and duncan is not boring- just because he doesnt get into bar fights, beat up his wife, rape young girls, etc.... i mean cmon- whats wrong with nice guys finishing first once in awhile?


They have no personality(or drama, whatever you want to call it). Thats why defensive players like artest, camby, zo, are fun to watch. They show emotion while playing. Bowen is a statue. Duncan is a statue. It doesn't help the only time they show emotion is crying to the refs.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Manu is dynamic. For Detroit, Rip and Chauncey and Prince are dynamic...

anyhow...

How does Toronto like Vinsanity pwning them tonight?









Chicago is just playing exciting basketball, I cant wait to see them play Detroit...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

We just came out flat, no excuses. Cant play that bad defensively, and expect to win a lot of games.

And for the record ace, keep trying to provoke me...go ahead, lets see what happens


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think you are increasingly living in an imaginary world











DannyBoy17 said:


> We just came out flat, no excuses. Cant play that bad defensively, and expect to win a lot of games.
> 
> And for the record ace, keep trying to provoke me...go ahead, lets see what happens












I think fargo and Trigga were picking Toronto in the finals too... but you take this personally?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

Yea, Im sure there was no intention :laugh:

Regardless, the Raps need to pick it up next game. Its really too bad we had so many serious injuries this season.

Im liking the direction this team seems to be going in!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I like the raptors team







and I think you're seeing imaginary stuff everywhere lately.









But even good teams that are new to the playoffs have problems with the different 'level' of the playoffs. The Bulls got shocked by Miami last year, but look at them now.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

acestro said:


> I like the raptors team
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its amazing how one game can be soo completely different then the next game. You play a team enough you know their tricks and plays and then presto... you get some great games that should normally not be close or as good, but since they have been playing eachother for a couple games they can predict eachother more. that makes playoffs awesome and very frustrating at the same time. One game your all excited cause your team won a very nice game and two days later.... fall on their face


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Who still thinks the Mavericks will beat Golden State?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Fargo said:


> Who still thinks the Mavericks will beat Golden State?


I hope GS wins


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The Mavericks got their asses beat. They're done. Nelson is schooling Avery every step of the way.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Fargo said:


> The Mavericks got their asses beat. They're done. Nelson is schooling Avery every step of the way.


this may turn out to be a very crazy playoff year..... Go GS


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hitler said:


> I like the raptors team
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its amazing how one game can be soo completely different then the next game. You play a team enough you know their tricks and plays and then presto... you get some great games that should normally not be close or as good, but since they have been playing eachother for a couple games they can predict eachother more. that makes playoffs awesome and very frustrating at the same time. One game your all excited cause your team won a very nice game and two days later.... fall on their face








[/quote]

I completely agree! And this only happens with good coaching, they make the right adjustments. That's why I worry about Avery and his youth, I'm not sure he can adjust as fast as Nelly. I think the next game for GS/Dallas will determine the series, for just that reason (it's the spotlight for young Avery...)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

diddye said:


> well not only are they fun to watch defensively, but there offense is a thing of beauty- ive never seen such an unselfish team... thats what i like- spread the floor and pass!! but getting back to the D- you guys should watch bowen play d and maybe youd learn to appreciate it a little more? the guy is fun to watch hassle the opposing teams big gun- and duncan is not boring- just because he doesnt get into bar fights, beat up his wife, rape young girls, etc.... i mean cmon- whats wrong with nice guys finishing first once in awhile?


They have no personality(or drama, whatever you want to call it). Thats why defensive players like artest, camby, zo, are fun to watch. They show emotion while playing. Bowen is a statue. Duncan is a statue. It doesn't help the only time they show emotion is crying to the refs.
[/quote]

what about the emotion shown when winning CHAMPIONSHIPS? dont forget about that- and good god is that gs- dal series crazy... i thought gs HAD to win both home games, but now im not so sure- i think they are going to win regardless.... but they will lose in the second round to utah or hou... whoever it may be-


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> well not only are they fun to watch defensively, but there offense is a thing of beauty- ive never seen such an unselfish team... thats what i like- spread the floor and pass!! but getting back to the D- you guys should watch bowen play d and maybe youd learn to appreciate it a little more? the guy is fun to watch hassle the opposing teams big gun- and duncan is not boring- just because he doesnt get into bar fights, beat up his wife, rape young girls, etc.... i mean cmon- whats wrong with nice guys finishing first once in awhile?


They have no personality(or drama, whatever you want to call it). Thats why defensive players like artest, camby, zo, are fun to watch. They show emotion while playing. Bowen is a statue. Duncan is a statue. It doesn't help the only time they show emotion is crying to the refs.
[/quote]

what about the emotion shown when winning CHAMPIONSHIPS? dont forget about that- and good god is that gs- dal series crazy... i thought gs HAD to win both home games, but now im not so sure- i think they are going to win regardless.... but they will lose in the second round to utah or hou... whoever it may be-
[/quote]

you know what that means KOK... The winner of SA and Phx ( that is if both teams win the series) will be going to the finals... with dallas out of the way no other team has a chance.. then again so far nothing is impossible


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

why does denver think they can beat SA in a half court style game??? news flash karl.... NOONE in the league can beat the Spurs in a half court set--- the only way den, pho, dal/gs are going to beat the spurs is by fast break points--- and with the versatility of our big men this year i dont see any team doing it---


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> why does denver think they can beat SA in a half court style game??? news flash karl.... NOONE in the league can beat the Spurs in a half court set--- the only way den, pho, dal/gs are going to beat the spurs is by fast break points--- and with the versatility of our big men this year i dont see any team doing it---


The key is tempo.... whoever can keep the tempo where they are comfortable then they will win... regardless I can see the SA/PHX series going the distance....going to be the series of this years Playoffs... especially if Dallas loses before they meet Phx/SA..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The Nuggets are done imo. Detroit and Chicago FTW!

Anyone watching the Nets? Vince Carter is embarrassing those triceratops.









I'm still shaking my head over the concept of Toronto in the finals.









The only thing easy about that side of the East is the Wizards, but I think NJ-Cleveland will be a good matchup.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

It aint over till it's over


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

Jason Kidd is pretty amazing.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> They have no personality(or drama, whatever you want to call it). Thats why defensive players like artest, camby, zo, are fun to watch. They show emotion while playing. Bowen is a statue. *Duncan is a statue. It doesn't help the only time they show emotion is crying to the refs.*












Meanwhile the Mavs are about to go down. Tied at halftime. They're gunna get smoked in the 2nd half.

Detroit Pistons will play San Antonio in the finals.

Preview:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Speaking of falling asleep.... I was literally out cold for the 2nd half of the Nets game. A 30 point lead?









This Warriors game is an entirely different story. Baron is going nuts! And I think it'll be Detroit/Chicago and Phoenix.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> Speaking of falling asleep.... I was literally out cold for the 2nd half of the Nets game. A 30 point lead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to wonder if the Warriors aren't doing coke or something in the locker room. They look superhuman on the offensive end.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and/or Dallas is having some valium overdose issues. Besides the amazing block by Stackhouse, they appear to have their feet glued to the floor on defense.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Dallas looked a lot better last year. Like Miami, they seem to lack intensity.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Fargo said:


> Dallas looked a lot better last year. Like Miami, they seem to lack intensity.


dallas is just being outcoached...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

The next generation of spurs fans are excited about taking a 3.1 series lead


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

both dallas and mia are burnt out--- basically get no off season when you go to the finals the previous year--- and devon are you going to continually post those pics when sa averages 120ppg against pho like they did in 05 in route to a 5 game beatdown?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> both dallas and mia are burnt out--- basically get no off season when you go to the finals the previous year--- and devon are you going to continually post those pics when sa averages 120ppg against pho like they did in 05 in route to a 5 game beatdown?


I think outside of SA fans, most people agree the spurs are boring to watch. I went to 4-5 spurs games in the last 3 years and now I refuse to go to any....even if its a game 7 of a playoff series.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> devon are you going to continually post those pics when sa averages 120ppg against pho like they did in 05 in route to a 5 game beatdown?


If i stay awake long enough, yes

And what does 05 have to do with 07?

The spurs might have the same team but the suns dont!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> devon are you going to continually post those pics when sa averages 120ppg against pho like they did in 05 in route to a 5 game beatdown?


If i stay awake long enough, yes

And what does 05 have to do with 07?

The spurs might have the same team but the suns dont!
[/quote]

KOK likes to live in the past, always bringing up how the spurs won the title this year or why his team is sooooo great and unstoppable... got to give it to him tho, he is a loyal fan..


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

hitler said:


> devon are you going to continually post those pics when sa averages 120ppg against pho like they did in 05 in route to a 5 game beatdown?


If i stay awake long enough, yes

And what does 05 have to do with 07?

The spurs might have the same team but the suns dont!
[/quote]

KOK likes to live in the past, always bringing up how the spurs won the title this year or why his team is sooooo great and unstoppable... got to give it to him tho, he is a loyal fan..
[/quote]
Yeah true, the spurs are a damn good team and have as much change of winning it all as anyone, but at the same time they are as dull as dishwater!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you guys im not talking about the 84 spurs here... and pho had basically the same team in 05--- the reason you guys dont bring up the recent past is because your teams have none-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Since 05 the suns lost JJ and richardson, a pair of outside shooters, and gained boris diaw the most improved player in the league, raja bell a great defender and 3pt shooter, amare is back to full fitness and barbosa has become the real deal+ nash is playing better than ever!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

boris diaw WAS much improved... until amare came back- hes sucked lately imo.... and its funny 05 is the year that "Amare averaged 37ppg against SA" as every commentator likes to point out, and then under their breath.... "But they did however lose to the Spurs in 5".... lol, funny stuff-


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I think boris should win the "most regressed player" award.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> boris diaw WAS much improved... until amare came back- hes sucked lately imo.... and its funny 05 is the year that "Amare averaged 37ppg against SA" as every commentator likes to point out, and then under their breath.... "But they did however lose to the Spurs in 5".... lol, funny stuff-


We will find out soon enough what team will be sucessfull and which will go home... I strongly doubt the spurs have what it takes to beat the suns in post season..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I honestly think Parker and Ginobli are very exciting players. I think, as with Detroit, the Spurs seem boring because they dont let the other team score as much. That's just good basketball, and if it's unpopular... well then the commissioner can do the sort of things he's done in the past (like the hand check rule...).


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Tonight the Mavericks are going down.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well so far denver has yet to break 10 fast break points in one game, they averaged 15 in the reg season... they averaged 105ppg in the reg season... so far 91 in the post season--- pho better get ready... in all honesty tho the spurs offense isnt playing up to its level- its gonna have to pick up to match the suns-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Any thoughts on Utah/Houston vs. Golden State? I think Houston would win, but I think GS could whip Utah.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Fargo said:


> Any thoughts on Utah/Houston vs. Golden State? I think Houston would win, but I think GS could whip Utah.


if GS keeps playing like they are now... they can beat houston


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hitler said:


> well so far denver has yet to break 10 fast break points in one game, they averaged 15 in the reg season...


thus shows my point, that it's how the other teams cant play their game... that's what's boring. But good defense is part of the game.

We could always just have the trampoline type version of the sport I guess.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The 80's Lakers could play defense and they could run; that's why they were exciting to watch. The Pistons can play defense and run in slow motion; that's why they're boring as hell. It's easy to spot in Hockey also. The 80's Oilers finally got their defense sound and kept the high speed game; they were fun to watch. This is why the GS team has been so entertaining. They've played both ends ofthe floor in this series. What they would do about Ming I have no idea.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tony Parker and Rip Hamilton run in slow motion?

I guess there are less fast breaks, less of an 'open' game.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> Tony Parker and Rip Hamilton run in slow motion?
> 
> I guess there are less fast breaks, less of an 'open' game.


Their games are kinda boring IMO. Parker is blazing fast....then does a layup. Big whoop. His most exciting shot is the scoop shot. Rip is like a rabbit running around screens. Then does a jumpshot. Billups is the most exciting player when he shoots 3's. Other then that, the pistons are kinda boring.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Why can't the Raptors play like this on the road?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

because they lack playoff experience. A playoff home crowd can be an amazing thing.... unless it's Dallas.







I give the Dallas fans ZERO credit for that win last night. Dirk proved himself, albeit maybe too little too late...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Great win for the Raptors. Bosh is really proving himself.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Raptors are DONE in NJ- and all of you raptor faithful know it.... good season-

and as far as dal gs... gs better get it done in oakland or im going to be saying the exact same about them--- they dont have what it takes to win a game 7 in dallas


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> and as far as dal gs... gs better get it done in oakland or im going to be saying the exact same about them--- they dont have what it takes to win a game 7 in dallas


I think I have this whole thing figured out - it's conditioning. Did anyone see how tired Dallas was in the last 2 games during the 4th quarter? All of Nelson's players are very agile and in shape. They don't lose stamina, but actually gain it, as the game goes on. Dallas had game 4, but they were worn out; they had game 5 and should have lost, but Dirk proved his MVP calibre in the closing minutes. I don't know if Nelson recruits players in better shape or if the coaching staff just emphaizes that, but that could definitely lead to the Mavericks destruction in game 6. Also, they mentioned how structred Avery's time outs are; he's very autocratic it seems. Nelson in contrast finds players who can make their own decisions and gives them more say during the time outs. They respect their coach more when that happens; I don't think Avery has the undivided respect of his players, which can spell diaster in the playoffs.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Last night's loss may come back to bite Golden State in the ass. What were they, up 9, with a 1:30 to go ?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i didnt watch because i knew dallas was gonna win... just saw the highlights and could not believe what i saw... Dallas's season should be over today!!! What the hell happened?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Their season might be over. Oh well, they will have some confidence and 1 more year of experience going into next season.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fargo said:


> and as far as dal gs... gs better get it done in oakland or im going to be saying the exact same about them--- they dont have what it takes to win a game 7 in dallas


I think I have this whole thing figured out - it's conditioning. Did anyone see how tired Dallas was in the last 2 games during the 4th quarter? All of Nelson's players are very agile and in shape. They don't lose stamina, but actually gain it, as the game goes on. Dallas had game 4, but they were worn out; they had game 5 and should have lost, but Dirk proved his MVP calibre in the closing minutes. I don't know if Nelson recruits players in better shape or if the coaching staff just emphaizes that, but that could definitely lead to the Mavericks destruction in game 6. Also, they mentioned how structred Avery's time outs are; he's very autocratic it seems. Nelson in contrast finds players who can make their own decisions and gives them more say during the time outs. They respect their coach more when that happens; I don't think Avery has the undivided respect of his players, which can spell diaster in the playoffs.
[/quote]

I think you have a couple good points. I've noticed that Nelly seems extremely calm and hands off for much of the game.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

farg - you can analyze that series all you want but the fact of the matter is that its all about MATCHUPS- and dallas does not match up with gs--- dallas would probably beat any other team in the playoffs... or atleast have a somewhat easier time with them--- as would gs probably lose to any other team in the playoffs(the west that is)---


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KoK should be relieved... until Phoenix moves on later tonight....


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Actually Dallas did not look sharp against Phoenix or SA at the end of the season. Again they seemed worn out as the game went on. The only reason they beat SA last time was because Duncan got ejected. The best teams find a way to adjust, and GS can definitely be exploited, but you have to have something left in you in the 4th quarter in order to do it. To put it another way, Dallas is outmatched at one position - coach.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm honestly unsure about how Phoenix - San Antonio will turn out.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> I'm honestly unsure about how Phoenix - San Antonio will turn out.


boring 50% of the time.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

fargo- enough of the boring talk- if you cant respect and appreciate what the spurs did to denver than you arent much of a basketball fan- that was not a "boring" series- there is more to the game than running up and down the floor and throwing the ball at the rim- it seems only the uneducated refer to certain teams as boring, while those that have been around bball long enough know how the game is won and lost........... but then again your maybe just using that to irritate the only spurs fan on the board? either way... its pathetic-


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

acestro said:


> I'm honestly unsure about how Phoenix - San Antonio will turn out.


no kidding... if dallas loses then this may well be the western finals. It all depends on who can control the game.. I see this series going seven games.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> fargo- enough of the boring talk- if you cant respect and appreciate what the spurs did to denver than you arent much of a basketball fan- that was not a "boring" series- there is more to the game than running up and down the floor and throwing the ball at the rim- it seems only the uneducated refer to certain teams as boring, while those that have been around bball long enough know how the game is won and lost........... but then again your maybe just using that to irritate the only spurs fan on the board? either way... its pathetic-


why are you getting so mad... he has his right to voice his opinion. Its no different when you talk about other teams. "The suns play no D-fense". IF fargo thinks the spurs are boring then so what. Why get so heated over a team. Its just a game. I know your the #1 spurs fan and the most educated fan but why let someone irritate you. I am not saying sh*t about the spurs because I dont want to jinx my Suns. talking sh*t always comes back to bite me in the ass. anyways.... Good luck in the up coming series KOK


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

um... im not upset... why would i be- fargo voiced his opinion and i countered... its not like im sitting here just furious with his post- i just dont understand why some think they understand the game, when its clear they dont- thats all.... but to say im MAD? GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR... lol... palease! you guys give yourselves too much credit


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fargo said:


> um... im not upset... why would i be- fargo voiced his opinion and i countered... its not like im sitting here just furious with his post- i just dont understand why some think they understand the game, when its clear they dont- thats all.... but to say im MAD? GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR... lol... palease! you guys give yourselves too much credit


I dont give myself any credit....

...except for predicting that the raptors WONT go to the finals.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i just mean that it seems most posters in this thread think im sitting here in a fire of fury--- um..... no- im just not in agreement with too many in here- but do you actually think i get mad?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> fargo- enough of the boring talk- if you cant respect and appreciate what the spurs did to denver than you arent much of a basketball fan- that was not a "boring" series- there is more to the game than running up and down the floor and throwing the ball at the rim- it seems only the uneducated refer to certain teams as boring, while those that have been around bball long enough know how the game is won and lost........... but then again your maybe just using that to irritate the only spurs fan on the board? either way... its pathetic-


I do appreciate it. I already have said that I think the Spurs will beat Phoenix and go to the finals and play against either boring Detroit or fairly exciting Chicago. No one's trying to irritate you, although you make me want to start sometimes. The fact is that every team has a style and a rhythm. What is effective is not always what is the most entertaining. Golden State IMO is by far the most entertaining team in the league, but they won't win the finals, becasue SA and Phoenix are better. The greatest entertaining team that I ever watched was the early 80's Lakers, but one could argue that other teams that were less exciting were better teams. Actually, in all honesty I like SA better than Phoenix, because Nash, for all his offense, is not that good at defense, and he's the rhythm keeper of that team. He also looks more like a photographer or graphic designer than he does a hoops player.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Chicago.... "fairly exciting".... HOW? Theyre about as fun to watch as Cleveland--- but back to Chicago- who on that team is fun to watch?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Gordon and Dang are exciting; I don't know how you can say they're not with the ability to play the set, run the fast break, hit from the perimeter, drive in the paint. I especially enjoy watching Ben Wallace miss free throws. They're a lot more exciting than Detroit. Cleveland I agree is very boring, especially Z, the most average center in basketball, and Eric Snow, the worst player ever in the NBA. There's guys on the street right now that could contribute more to the Cavs than Eric Snow.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

There is absolutely nothing chicago has ever done(post mj) that SA cant do in their sleep--- please man- chi is basically the east's poor mans version of sa-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> There is absolutely nothing chicago has ever done(post mj) that SA cant do in their sleep--- please man- *chi is basically the east's poor mans version of sa-*


Except Chicago had a fairly good record against the West this year. But you may be right. Let's see how the two semifinal series pan out.

Should Avery be fired if they lose tonight?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

no, avery wont be and shouldnt be fired- they should strip nowitski of his mvp tho and give it to nash-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fargo said:


> fargo- enough of the boring talk- if you cant respect and appreciate what the spurs did to denver than you arent much of a basketball fan- that was not a "boring" series- there is more to the game than running up and down the floor and throwing the ball at the rim- it seems only the uneducated refer to certain teams as boring, while those that have been around bball long enough know how the game is won and lost........... but then again your maybe just using that to irritate the only spurs fan on the board? either way... its pathetic-


I do appreciate it. I already have said that I think the Spurs will beat Phoenix and go to the finals and play against either boring Detroit or fairly exciting Chicago. No one's trying to irritate you, although you make me want to start sometimes. The fact is that every team has a style and a rhythm. What is effective is not always what is the most entertaining. Golden State IMO is by far the most entertaining team in the league, but they won't win the finals, becasue SA and Phoenix are better. The greatest entertaining team that I ever watched was the early 80's Lakers, but one could argue that other teams that were less exciting were better teams. Actually, in all honesty I like SA better than Phoenix, because Nash, for all his offense, is not that good at defense, and he's the rhythm keeper of that team. He also looks more like a photographer or graphic designer than he does a hoops player.
[/quote]

I was just talking to my brother about this yesterday...

My heart wants Detroit and Phoenix with Detroit winning

My mind says Detroit and Spurs and a toss up

My taste for excitement says Chicago and Golden State in a 7 game series.

Chicago is exciting, no doubt.

Nocioni and Heinrich (sp? ..on both :laugh: ) are both exciting and fearless, Gordon plays beyond his size, Deng is really becoming a superstar... If they were playing anyone but the Pistons I'd be hard core routing for the Bulls....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Phoenix will kick their asses


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I believe it 100% depends on Stoudamire.... which is a pretty darn good guy to count on.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> I believe it 100% depends on Stoudamire.... which is a pretty darn good guy to count on.


Who ?

I think it actually depends on how tired Barkley is .. and largely on Dan Majerle's 3-point shot. If KJ can penetrate through the Spurs defense, look out !

Admiral is soft anyway...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> no, avery wont be and shouldnt be fired- they should strip nowitski of his mvp tho and give it to nash-


But Nash doesn't play good defense. The best most valuable all around player is, . . . . . . .? And is MVP based on where the team would be without the player? If that were the case, you'd pick Kobe, Lebron, or Arenas, because without them, their teams become as good as Butler University, which the Wizards already proved. Without Lebron, the Cavs lost to the Celtics. And without Kobe, well, maybe the Lakers would get better. But if it's about the best team player on offense, you'd go for Nash.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you cant give the mvp to lebron, kobe, or arenas... sure without them their teams would suck BUT with them those teams arent that good either.... the mvp award goes to the most valuable player on the top team- which yes would be dirk... I said give it to Nash because hes won the last two--- and hes doing the same things... even better this time around--- the mvp trophy doesnt just get passed around--- stats need to transulate to wins


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Man, the Warriors cry about the calls worse than the Spurs.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Fire Avery. 67-15 and to get massacred like this. Someone has to take the fall.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Avery has too be fired imo. You cant win all those games and then get beaten by the first team. Look at what happened to Marty in san diego... The coach is accountable for dallas losing. Avery will get fired... especially if Cuban wants to move his team forward after this season.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The problem is that Cuban is part of the disease that infects that team. I don't know if he has the intelligence to fire Avery. I don't think Avery's press comments were altogether appropriate either. I think Dirk's were more on the mark - mainly that after such a great regular season it all means nothing. It's very much poetic justice that Nelson beat Cuban's team, because he was never allowed by Cuban to finish the job building it, and supposedly Cuban owes him money anyway. As long as Cuban runs that team, I believe they are fucked.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you guys are retarded at times... avery is not gonna get fired- his first year they go to the finals... his second year they win 67 games and ran into a buzzsaw... and now your comoparing him to schottenheimer? lol.... marty has been coaching a bit longer than aj-


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> you guys are retarded at times... avery is not gonna get fired- his first year they go to the finals... his second year they win 67 games and ran into a buzzsaw... and now your comoparing him to schottenheimer? lol.... marty has been coaching a bit longer than aj-


avery got handed a championship team and what has he done. Avery didnt have to do anything, that team was already built. Yes marty may have been coaching longer but your missing my point.. The chargers win all those games, they are epected to do great and they choked. Dallas won all those games and were expected to go far in the playoffs and win. Choked... he cant get the job done. Avery hasn't learned how to adjust his coaching.. up two games in the finals and then they get outcoached.. they got beat by the freakin 8 seed.. that is professional sports man.. you cant get the job done then they will find someone who will.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

What did avery do with that team? Well, he got them to the finals.... what did Don Nelson do with that team? Oh yeah thats right, the Spurs handed it to them every year in the post season... Sometimes the players need to be held accountable... all Avery can do is coach- not play--- the mavs set a franchise record for wins this season... not too shabby, and like i said if they were to play ANY OTHER team in the playoffs(and that includes sa and pho) they would have had a much easier time---- just didnt happen- theyll be back-

im praying for a rockets win tommorow--- boy would a gs hou series be interesting....


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> What did avery do with that team? Well, he got them to the finals.... what did Don Nelson do with that team? Oh yeah thats right, the Spurs handed it to them every year in the post season... Sometimes the players need to be held accountable... all Avery can do is coach- not play--- the mavs set a franchise record for wins this season... not too shabby, and like i said if they were to play ANY OTHER team in the playoffs(and that includes sa and pho) they would have had a much easier time---- just didnt happen- theyll be back-
> 
> im praying for a rockets win tommorow--- boy would a gs hou series be interesting....


Nelson built that team, not Avery. And I don't agree that the Mavericks would have had an easier time against Phoenix or San Antonio. Both those teams looked superior down the stretch. And 67 wins doesn't mean sh*t if you can't get it done in the playoffs. You'd be better off winning 50 and pacing yourself. Barkley made terrific points last night about how the Mavericks did nothing to counter the warriors zone defense, they left guys wide open for threes, and they didn't look to score enough in the paint. And dude, get real. The Spurs were peaking when they beat the Mavericks, who were still a very young developing team at the time, going through what SA went through years before. You could still see elements of the Don Nelson style last year in the playoffs, but that's almost completely eroded now in the Avery era. If this were Philly, Chicago, or New York, the coach would be fired, but it doesn't matter because Cuban's a scumbag and will ruin the team no matter who coaches. Honestly, Dallas' big guns deserve better.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB1177...MzkwODMwWj.html



> Mr. Nelson became increasingly cut out of the Mavericks' draft and trade decisions, to the point where Mr. Cuban refused to cover the cost of the Mavericks' general manager to scout predraft workouts by the college prospects, say associates of the coach. Mr. Nelson's alienation culminated in 2004 with the Mavericks' loss of Mr. Nash to the Phoenix Suns. Steve Nash was one of Mr. Nelson's favorite players and closest friends on the team. The coach regarded Mr. Cuban's refusal to keep the superstar guard as a personal betrayal that destroyed the Mavericks' championship prospects.


This is why the Mavericks are on the decline. Cuban thinks he can do it better.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

fargo- you made a little sense there- dont get me wrong im a big fan of nelson and dont really like avery anymore(for obvious reasons)- but i know whats what... your last line lost me... "dallas's big guns deserve more?"--- did you watch dirk play in this series???? its not averys fault he cannot play perimeter D and its not averys fault he decided to play like he did offensively--- dirk is the mvp of the league--- i dont beleieve in pointing fingers at one individual but if i did id be pointing at dirk before i would avery-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Look at the post before yours. This didn't start this year. Cuban has been ruining this team since the Nash departure. Dirk has entered into the prime of his career, and the things he lacks probably would be less emphatic had Nelson stayed with the team and continued developing him. All these players have entered into a new maturity phase, and they just never looked hungry in this series. If I would fault Nelson for anything, it would be his leaving his job to Avery. WHen a team is entering championship calibre, they should be coached by someone with more experience. Most playoff teams of high calibre know how how to neutralize the run-n-gun style. Apparently Avery doesn't. Avery is an inexperienced coach and his lack of experience reflects on how the players have been performing in the latter part of the season. And I agree this is reminiscent of Marty-ball, believe me as a Browns fan I've seen it all before in a team that should have won the Super Bowl back in the 80's. It almost ruined my childhood.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well..... GO SPURS GO!!! ---


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

To even predict the Spurs/Suns match-up would be a waste until the money's on the line and someone takes control. If forced to bet I would take the Spurs because of defense. I do think that this is the NBA championship, so it's well worth watching.


----------



## trajan (Jan 6, 2007)

Fargo said:


> To even predict the Spurs/Suns match-up would be a waste until the money's on the line and someone takes control. If forced to bet I would take the Spurs because of defense. I do think that this is the NBA championship, so it's well worth watching.


Matchups are everything. Look at Federer in tennis he is by far the best player, but Nadal beats him like everytime. For some reason Golden State gives the Mavs fits. The Mavs have not had a eay time with phoenix over the last couple years either. They don't play good small ball and they are not big enough to dominate the little teams down low. Against normal teams they are awesome beacause they can do a little of everything.

San Antonio has to be the heavy favorite now. Phoenix has always done terrible against the Spurs. I will say, the Suns can win if they keep the rebound margin under 10. But, if they get out boarded like 22 a game, like they normally do vs. the Spurs, they have no chance.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the spurs are not the heavy favorite dude--- phoenix has homecourt and the 2 time mvp... its gonna come down to fastbreak and second chance pts.... i see the spurs winning game 1


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

The true NBA finals start sunday


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> The true NBA finals start sunday


or at least the western finals...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> The true NBA finals start sunday


Except for the fact that Phoenix has trouble against Detroit. So who really knows.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...what a heartbraking loss...hell of a game tho


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

They gave it their all.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Can you believe the number 4 seed has home court advantage in the west semis!!! Damn pistons won game one...

GO SUNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BEAT THE SPURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Those Baby Bulls sure are exciting......


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, even when they lose, they're still more exciting than the Cavs when they win. Poor Phoenix. really breaks my heart.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I thought the game went ok... Hell of a cut on Nash--- the refs shouldnt have even let him play when they did--- I thought if there was blood ANYWHERE you had to have it stopped? oh well... D'antoni needs to start coaching and less time hounding the officials- He should have gotten a tech at some point--- I wasnt impressed at all with the atmosphere in the building- those fans need to make a bit more noise- SA just looked business like as usual- pretty impressive, but they can play alot better than that... and I gotta throw in that Peter Vescey is a COMPLETE tool- watching him on NBA tv afterwards was irretable to say the least as he tried blaming the officiating instead of mentioning the big shots sa hit--- what a dick- hes as anti-SA as you guys are--- All in all it was about what I expected- we'll see what happens tue night- GO SPURS GO!



Fargo said:


> *Well, even when they lose, they're still more exciting than the Cavs when they win.* Poor Phoenix. really breaks my heart.


your kidding right?... 69 points in a playoff game? TP and TD combined for 65... theres NO excuse for that-


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> *Well, even when they lose, they're still more exciting than the Cavs when they win.* Poor Phoenix. really breaks my heart.


your kidding right?... 69 points in a playoff game? TP and TD combined for 65... theres NO excuse for that-
[/quote]

you bitch too if the refs were calling bs fouls... I am sure there would have been another outcome if nash was in the game... I still feel good, the suns didnt play well and they still stayed right with the spurs... This series is going to be a nail biter. Parker did play a great game tho, I will give him the due credit. The suns did play pretty good D soo I am disappointed but this series is a long way from being over.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i was bitching the whole game... there were TERRIBLE calls towards SA-- the call at the end of the half was questionable, BUT barbosas push at the end of the game was clearly a push--- but like i said... i was bitching- sa made the big shots and pho didnt... they have noone to gaurd tp and thats obvious and i dont think they really have anyone to gaurd timmy--- sa when patient against pho can pretty much score at will-

and yes this series is a looong ways from being over, but thats gonna change quick if sa takes game 2--- deja vu anyone?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i was bitching the whole game... there were TERRIBLE calls towards SA-- the call at the end of the half was questionable, BUT barbosas push at the end of the game was clearly a push--- but like i said... i was bitching- sa made the big shots and pho didnt... they have noone to gaurd tp and thats obvious and i dont think they really have anyone to gaurd timmy--- sa when patient against pho can pretty much score at will-
> 
> and yes this series is a looong ways from being over, but thats gonna change quick if sa takes game 2--- deja vu anyone?


I highly doubt that sa will take game 2... this one was too close with phoenix shooting horrible and with nash out at the last two minutes... so i am confident that the suns will be kickin on all cylinders.. Besides Thomas and Amare did good if you ask me in the game. Game 2 will be a completely different game. I just hope that the refs dont control the future games.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you sound like D'antoni... what you should say is... "I just hope the Spurs dont keep knocking down those big shots"--- team fouls: SA 24... Pho 25---- so cry me a river dude--- and I disagree with you... I think game 2 is gonna be alot like game 1--- I think SA will play much better D, take better care of the ball (15 to's... only 7 for pho), and make their free throws(missed 10)... keep in mind also Manu is capable of going off(especially against pho) and he had a terrible game--- lots of room to improve for the spurs and they will-


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

devon, you gonna give your analysis or just sit in the background and wipe away your game 1 tears?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> *Well, even when they lose, they're still more exciting than the Cavs when they win.* Poor Phoenix. really breaks my heart.


your kidding right?... 69 points in a playoff game? TP and TD combined for 65... theres NO excuse for that-
[/quote]

The Cavs put me to sleep beating NJ today, although Lebron is definitely a superstar. And actually Detroit would've put me to sleep winning last night had I not stepped away. I can't wait for GS/Utah. Hopefully the Spurs and Suns will destroy each other in 7 games. Boozer was phenomenal in game 7.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was hoping it would have been hou... more star power and a more interesting matchup... but then again sloan is a hell of a coach and deserves it-


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> you sound like D'antoni... what you should say is... "I just hope the Spurs dont keep knocking down those big shots"--- team fouls: SA 24... Pho 25---- so cry me a river dude--- and I disagree with you... I think game 2 is gonna be alot like game 1--- I think SA will play much better D, take better care of the ball (15 to's... only 7 for pho), and make their free throws(missed 10)... keep in mind also Manu is capable of going off(especially against pho) and he had a terrible game--- lots of room to improve for the spurs and they will-


enjoy the win cause I know the suns will play a better game and beat the spurs. Manu is a over rated player, He is not a reliable shooter. You cant possibly keep marion and bell down all the time. especially marion will have a much better game. I guess we will see on tuesday.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

hitler said:


> you sound like D'antoni... what you should say is... "I just hope the Spurs dont keep knocking down those big shots"--- team fouls: SA 24... Pho 25---- so cry me a river dude--- and I disagree with you... I think game 2 is gonna be alot like game 1--- I think SA will play much better D, take better care of the ball (15 to's... only 7 for pho), and make their free throws(missed 10)... keep in mind also Manu is capable of going off(especially against pho) and he had a terrible game--- lots of room to improve for the spurs and they will-


enjoy the win cause I know the suns will play a better game and beat the spurs. *Manu is a over rated player, He is not a reliable shooter.* You cant possibly keep marion and bell down all the time. especially marion will have a much better game. I guess we will see on tuesday.
[/quote]

your not serious are you? cause if you are i again have to question your bball knowledge and i dont care if you hate the spurs or not... that comment is just stupid-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I was hoping it would have been hou... more star power and a more interesting matchup... but then again sloan is a hell of a coach and deserves it-


Sloan does deserve it. Utah played way better with everything on the line; Ming seems way too 1-dimensional. I think GS shot their wad on Dallas, but then again I'm stupid enough to predict the Bulls over the Pistons, the most boring team in NBA history. As far as Suns/Spurs, I think the Spurs are just way too physical, and you need some fuckers on your team to go all the way. I swear Parker has to be the happiest man alive.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Michael Finley needs a ring... id love to see it


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> you sound like D'antoni... what you should say is... "I just hope the Spurs dont keep knocking down those big shots"--- team fouls: SA 24... Pho 25---- so cry me a river dude--- and I disagree with you... I think game 2 is gonna be alot like game 1--- I think SA will play much better D, take better care of the ball (15 to's... only 7 for pho), and make their free throws(missed 10)... keep in mind also Manu is capable of going off(especially against pho) and he had a terrible game--- lots of room to improve for the spurs and they will-


enjoy the win cause I know the suns will play a better game and beat the spurs. *Manu is a over rated player, He is not a reliable shooter.* You cant possibly keep marion and bell down all the time. especially marion will have a much better game. I guess we will see on tuesday.
[/quote]

your not serious are you? cause if you are i again have to question your bball knowledge and i dont care if you hate the spurs or not... that comment is just stupid-
[/quote]

So are alot of your comments...I really dont care if you think I dont know anything about Basketball. I Dont see anything great about Manu, he is just another average player.He has his moments but he isnt consistent.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Michael Finley needs a ring... id love to see it


Why not see Horry get 7. Talk about a guy lucky enough to go to the right teams at the right time. Still the clutch shooter.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hitler- Manu has two championship rings(many thought he should have been finals mvp in 05)... and a gold medal in which he kicked team usa's ass all over the court--- he has accomplished more in those two brief statements than your entire suns team combined-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

So is Nash a good defensive player or not?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> devon, you gonna give your analysis or just sit in the background and wipe away your game 1 tears?


No tears here, thought it was a good game

Duncan is damn near unplayable and the spurs will out rebound the suns all night long but the suns can play a hell of alot better than that, you know exactly what your going to get of the spurs every night, they only have 1 gear

This is going to be one hell of a series


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

They have as many gears as needed bro- they are a "Well Oiled Machine"--- and by that I mean they can beat you in the 80's or as you can see they can beat you in the upper 100's- to say they play at one gear is silly--- and I was just giving you sh*t man- Im not really one to rub it in, it is gonna be a good series!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Actually San Antonio seems more of an opportunity team, beating the team by taking them out of their game. They'll run the fast break when it's there, they'll shoot the 3's when they're there, they'll slow it down or speed it up according to who they're playing. That's what good coaching gets you. Defensively it's obvious why they match up better against Phoenix than do the Mavs - the mavs? sorry - who the hell are they?

Any thoughts on the playground unit vs the Jazz tonight?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont watch utah enough.. who does really? but im thinking they will try to be pretty physical with them- you have to wonder about baron davis's condition also- if hes not healthy they stand 0 chance-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I know first hand what that tendonitus is like. It can hit any part of your leg at any time, and it sucks! Davis probably will suffer through this series from it at some point. Funny how Dallas couldn't take advantage of that, but I think Utah will. You can only play high octane ball so long before the injuries surface.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Hitler- Manu has two championship rings(many thought he should have been finals mvp in 05)... and a gold medal in which he kicked team usa's ass all over the court--- he has accomplished more in those two brief statements than your entire suns team combined-


thats a stupid comment man... theres no way he is better then Nash, Amare, or even Marion. Gold medal doesnt mean sh*t, and if it wasnt for duncan Manu wouldnt have one ring. He is a average player being supported by two great players (duncan and parker).


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

so then if amare, shawn, and steve are so great... why dont they have anything? gold medals dont mean sh*t? what!... since when?

great game between utah and gs--- that should be a good one-


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> so then if amare, shawn, and steve are so great... why dont they have anything? gold medals dont mean sh*t? what!... since when?
> 
> great game between utah and gs--- that should be a good one-


Well they may not have a champioship YET but that may very soon change...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

theyd still be two back... SA 3 Pho 0


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

San Antonio is more physical and better on defense. For all that Nash contributes, he gives up a lot on defense. I hope I'm wrong, but San Antonio IMO is just the better all around team.

Oh my, The Utah Jazz found a way, even after a grueling game 7, to beat the Warriors. Now watch them study the film and make the adjustments. Stupid Mavericks.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Fargo said:


> San Antonio is more physical and better on defense. For all that Nash contributes, he gives up a lot on defense. I hope I'm wrong, but San Antonio IMO is just the better all around team.
> 
> Oh my, The Utah Jazz found a way, even after a grueling game 7, to beat the Warriors. Now watch them study the film and make the adjustments. Stupid Mavericks.


so I keep hearing the spurs arebetter on defense although after tonight I have to say........NOT!!!! The spurs are in trouble, the suns have them figured out. Eliminate parker and not allow him to have a high scoring game and they will win the game. Marion did a awesome job defending parker. Kurt Thomas did a great job defending Duncan. Raja was on his game and I keep thinking where is Manu????????????? Oh yeah he didnt show up again.... Did you see popovich get put in his place tonight? all I can say is if the spurs cant figure out a way for parker to adjust to marion then they are in trouble. Game three is a pivotal game that is a must win for the suns. steal the first home game from the spurs and then the crowd will be silenced.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

It's just 1 game.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

The Spurs are in trouble?... um no- Pho HAD to win that game and they did... if any team is in trouble its pho--- its now a 5 game series and the spurs have home court--- the spurs will make adjustments--- and marion was gaurding parker in the first game--- he just didnt play well last night-- manu has yet to play well in the series- i think pops should put him back in the starting lineup especially against this team--- but to say the spurs are "in trouble"? Thomas did a good job getting his fat ass in the way of timmy- Its clear Amare CANNOT gaurd him--- Saturday nights game is huge-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Marion wasnt guarding parker in the first game...no-one was!
He was wide open the whole game and he killed us

the suns made some adjustments and it worked

Game on


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The NBA championship could very well be a nightmare: San Antonio/Detroit.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yes marion was trying to gaurd tony in game 1.... watch the film- the only difference was tony made his open shots in game 1... i said it quite a few posts ago after the denver series that sa was gonna have to make their shots against pho--- they did in game 1, but not in game 2... thats all there is to it really--- holding phoenix to 101 should get it done- just got to knock down shots

Fargo- Havent you already gone there?^^^ ... like 2 pages ago---


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> The Spurs are in trouble?... um no- Pho HAD to win that game and they did... if any team is in trouble its pho--- its now a 5 game series and the spurs have home court--- the spurs will make adjustments--- and marion was gaurding parker in the first game--- he just didnt play well last night-- manu has yet to play well in the series- i think pops should put him back in the starting lineup especially against this team--- but to say the spurs are "in trouble"? Thomas did a good job getting his fat ass in the way of timmy- Its clear Amare CANNOT gaurd him--- Saturday nights game is huge-


the spurs barely squek out a win in game one and I am confident if nash was in the game at the end they wiukd have won the game. game 2 they get beat very soundly. The series is going phoenix way. Kurt played good against Duncan and im fine with letting duncan shot all those shot if the suns can continue to corral parker. then the suns will continue to win, saturdays game is huge and I will be stressin out til then!!!! This is a great series, a little too close for my poor heart. a real nailbiter.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

wins are wins in the playoffs- wether its a squeeker or a blow-out--- sa missed ALOT of shots they typically make last night... this isnt their first rodeo- its now their turn to make their adjustments--- and they will-


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> wins are wins in the playoffs- wether its a squeeker or a blow-out--- sa missed ALOT of shots they typically make last night... this isnt their first rodeo- its now their turn to make their adjustments--- and they will-


I would have gladly accepted game one if parker was the one with tthe busted nose. Im just pointing out that the spurs are not playing well.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Now i'm thinking that San Antonio might push the tempo against Detroit - If Detroit beats the Cavs,














- in order to take them out of their game. Why play boring ball if that's what the Pistons specialize in? So maybe it would be more exciting on the Spurs' end. Against Phoenix they have to slow it down a lot.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Fargo said:


> Now i'm thinking that San Antonio might push the tempo against Detroit - If Detroit beats the Cavs,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the bulls would have made this series alittle more interesting...


----------

